# Another newbie



## JossStick (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi all, I'm 19, I'm female and I live in the UK. And I believe I have depersonalisation disorder. I won't bore you all with my story now, it'll all come out in posts I make on here. Just saying hi and pleased to find somewhere for people like me who have trouble relating to people who don't have the disorder.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi, glad you are here. You would not bore me with your story. I am new too and interested in comparing notes. If you want to tell your story and feel uncomfortable sharing in this manner, you can e-mail me. [email protected] God bless, freesong


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Hope this site helps you as much as it has helped me. We are here to talk, and I'm always glad to lend an ear (or eye to read) to vent to. :wink:


----------

